# New tank ideas?



## Jackson (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey all,

I just got my tank sorted,

its 2 foot wide x 12" high x 10" deep.

Anyone got any suggestions for it? I dont really want to use it to hatch ooths. ANY suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 13, 2006)

No one?


----------



## nympho (Mar 13, 2006)

erm, put some mantids in it :lol: 

sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Rib (Mar 13, 2006)

im not sure I understand. Your saying you built this tank, and now want suggestions from people on what you should use it for?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 13, 2006)

Nope, i was given it FOC, i've cleaned it, sanded it and stained it.

Now im wondering what species i should put it there.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 13, 2006)

Hmm..... Any species you like and enjoy.....


----------



## Jackson (Mar 14, 2006)

Right....thanks alot


----------



## nympho (Mar 14, 2006)

its looks like a big cage for one mantis so why not get a small group of Gongylus Gongloides if you can find any. these are not cannibalistic, apparently!

anyone know of any others?


----------



## ellroy (Mar 14, 2006)

Whats the ventilation like?


----------



## Jackson (Mar 14, 2006)

Ventilation isnt that great to be honest. Its 2 sliding pieces of perspex. So its good for humidity. I'm going to try to cut the perspex and put some mesh in to use as a vent.

I may look for a cheap computer fan on ebay and hook it up to a 9v battery. Either way i will get ventialtion sorted before any mantids go into the tank.

Also i have 2 "Plant-Gro" florescent tubes above the tank so i might mix up a nice peat/humus loam with bark chippings on top and fill it with live plants to make it look really good. I'll handfeed the mantids to make sure i dont get any black crickets nibbling on my mantids


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 14, 2006)

so the roof is wooden? Maybe best to try get a bit of the top cut out or just place mesh in there. Or if it a mantis couldn't reach the roof you can just place plants so it can shed from them. Would look great with the mantis actually on the plants too! lol.

For the likes of flower mantis etc I would say it's way to big. I would suggest a bigger mantis like hierodula possibly or parasphendale. Did you say mantids? So are you going with gongys? Otherwise unless you want to see them kill each other then thats a bad idea.

So any ideas now?

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2006)

No the lid isnt wooden, its perspex. I will probably cut it and mesh it. Unless others have better ideas?

Also i might look for gongys or borealis at houten or kettering.


----------



## ellroy (Mar 15, 2006)

I would say its probably a bit big for any single mantid no matter how large the species. Perhaps a colony of Gongys would work if you can ensure good ventilation and keep it warm although I'n not sure its quite big enough..... What about dividing it up into 2 or 3 sections using some perspex dividers?

Alan


----------

